# Unwetterfotos ... Welche Einstellungen sind hier gefragt ?



## Mythos007 (9. September 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

da zur Zeit über unserer Hütte wieder einmal ein kräftiges
Unwetter tobt habe ich natürlich gleich die Camera ausge-
packt und wollte die Blitze fotografieren...

Nur leider sind die Fotos alle nichts geworden.
(komplett weiss)

welche Einstellungen sind eurer Meinung nach am idealsten ?

Ich hatte die Blende 30 Sekunden geöffnet und habe gehofft,
dass in dieser Zeit möglichst viele Blitze vom Himmel zucken.

Bis dann dann My.


----------



## Vitalis (9. September 2002)

Ich hab sowas noch nie gemacht.. aber wenn es noch nicht Nacht war, dann ist es ganz wahrscheinlich, daß bei 30 Sekunden alles weiß ist, überbelichtet halt. Du solltest die Blende stark schließen. Mehr kann ich nicht sagen..


----------



## Mythos007 (9. September 2002)

Achso - habe ich ganz vergesssen - es war komplett dunkel...


----------



## Vitalis (9. September 2002)

Ich nehm mal an Du fotografierst mit Deiner Sony, dann schau mal hier und hier. Wenn es komplett dunkel war, dann denk ich mal, nach ein paar Blitzen hatte der Film genug und war überbelichtet


----------



## Mythos007 (9. September 2002)

Vielen Dank ! Die Einstellungen werde ich das nächste mal
berücksichtigen - mal schaun ob es was wird ... Bis dann dann My.


----------



## shiver (9. September 2002)

hi mythos!

es ist auf jedenfall wichtig, sehr sehr kurze zeiten zu nehmen, denn sonst wird's nix mit den knackig scharfen blitzen 

30 sekunden ist viel zu lange, das wird auch viel zu hell, denn es wird ja auch das ganze restliche umgebungslicht (davon gibt es IMMER was) mit aufgenommen - so hat es mir jedenfalls ein guter bekannter (fotograf) erklärt.

tja, ich hab das auch mal versucht, aber auch bei mir ist keins der bilder was geworden - war allerdings analog, so ein müll, mein schöner film, das war teuer - aber shit happens


----------

